# Goldfischmännchen jagen mein Goldimädchen zu Tode



## xela (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

im Moment jagen sich meine Goldfische sehr extrem. Das ist sonst auch kein Problem gewesen. Es gab keine Verluste und alles hielt sich in Grenzen. Diesesmal scheinen alle nur hinter einem Weibchen her zu sein. Die Arme lag gestern schon total fertig am Teichgrund und rührte sich kaum noch. Heue ist es so schlimm, dass ich sie schon 2 x aus dem Kiesbett/ Teichufer retten musste. Davor waren schon 2 kleinere Mädels gestorben, weil sie sich duch das drücken auf dem Kies rechts und links an den Bäuchen aufgescheuert haben und darauf einen Pilz bekommen haben .
Ich habe mein gejagtes Mädel nun aus dem Teich und in ein kleineres Becken gesetzt.
Kann ich es dort erstmal lassen, bis sich die Jungs wieder beruhigt haben? Oder muss ich sie wieder in den Teich setzten, damit sie ablaichen kann? Mir tut sie grad so leid und weiss nicht was ich machen soll ... möchte ja nicht, dass sie stirbt  ( auf den Fotos die grosse weiss/ rote mit dem langen __ Schleierschwanz)


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Oh, so eine hübsche. Die hätte ich auch gerettet.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2015)

hallo Alex,
habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch bei unseren __ Shubunkin erlebt.....
10 dieser 'depperten' Jungs jagten abwechselnd ein einzelnes Mädel.
Ich habe sie kurzerhand aus dem großen Teich in unser Quarantänebecken gesetzt
für mehrere Tage... danach war Ruhe.
Ich hatte ebenfalls arge Befürchtung, dass die Kleene zu Tode gestresst würde....
somit war dies eine begründete Aktion. Sonst versuche ich schon weitestgehend
nicht einzugreifen.


----------



## xela (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Eva- Maria,  
ich lass die sonst auch machen. Aber diesmal musste ich mein Mädel retten. 
Dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich sie einfach ohne Folgen ein paar Tage separieren kann. 
Ich hänge an ihr, da sie vor unserem Hauskauf in einem verschlammten kleinen Tümpel im Garten gelebt hat und der Grund war, dass wir anstatt nach dem Einzug innen was zu tun erstmal einen neuen Teich gebaut haben


----------

